
A List of alternatives to Spotify - toni
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/04/14/6-alternatives-to-spotify-you-should-check-out/
======
nathanwdavis
I used Mog for a while and was pretty happy. It's pretty similar to Rdio,
except that it has a (claimed) larger library of tracks.

